# Sardinia



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

We have been looking at Sardinia for later this year, maybe for a month in September.

We are not too bothered by which Italian port we travel to & from as long as they take the 2 of us plus our Goldie. 

My issues are that there are a multitude of different pricing structures which are highly confusing & all of them quote for a 7 metre length van on their site?

(We are 7.2 metres + bicycle rack.)

Can anyone clarify that they accept greater than 7 metres & any advice on ports would be gratefully received.

I am awaiting email responses from them, but is taking an age.

Brian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We went with Moby Lines back in 2007 Livorno - Olbia camping on board and pretty sure there were loads of long vans on board but things might have changed.

In fact looking at their details it does seem that their max length is now 7 mtrs....

http://www.mobylines.com/offers/caravans-campervan.html#dettagli

Can't comment about the other companies but I would give Viamare a ring as they are agents for the majority of the Sardinia crossings, I've always found them very helpful..

http://www.viamare.com/destinations/italy-sardinia

Pete


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We went in Oct 2013 in a 7.4m van with Corsica Ferries.

If you haven't yet read it look at this thread and the links in it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-140568-considering-a-visit-to-sardinia-any-information.html

Kev


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I've been looking at Olbia to Livorno and moby are quoting me for a 7.49m in June 2016 so you should be ok


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Back in 2005 we did one of our annual "Biker trips" from UK to a rally in Paliano, South East of Roma.

We travelled through France, via Crest (near Valence) and down the Route Napoleon from Digne to Grasse - Wonderful on the bikes - but not necessarily ideal for a big MH...
http://www.ultimatedrives.net/top-10-roads/details.php?route_ID=100009

We then rode on to just short of Savona, (running perilously short of fuel on the way due to closed service stations...) and caught the ferry to Corsica that evening.

We arrived in Corsica the next morning and rode over the central route (hilly but beautiful) arriving at Bonifacio via Ajaccio that evening.

What a gorgeous trip!! - still in my mind as one of my best rides - and I've done a few.

Overnight in Bonifacio on a campsite with a barmaid who looked like Suzi Quatro's sister (honest) and ready to catch the ferry to Sardinia in the morning.

The departure from Corsica was beautiful... The hills around the port are stunning and there were small trucks loaded with sheets of cork bark nosing their way on board - this is the real thing!!

We arrived in Sardinia later that day and basically spent our time in a beach bar waiting for our ferry to Civitavecchia that evening so we could continue our trip though mainland Italy and on past Roma

So - we didn't see much of Sardinia - BUT - what we did see was spot on, and the ride down Corsica made the whole trip worthwhile anyway

Go and do it - you will not be sorry!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This post is just over a year old, I wonder if they ever went?


Pete


----------

